# Salt spreader control box location?????



## jeffcof150 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey Guys I just bought a salt dog in bed spreader. The new control box is twice as big as my old tailgate control box which I mounted on the floor on the trans hump. I have an 09 f250 with the 60/40 bench seat and arm rest center console. I do not want to drill into the dash. I'm looking for ideas where and how to mount the box. Ideas or pics would be great!!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Did You drill in the floor for the other box?


----------



## jeffcof150 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes I did. The bracket on my snowex tailgate spreader was longer and I could position it so that the box stood upright on the trans hump. This salt dog box has a very short bracket and I can't do the same thing. Plus the center of the trans hump has some plastic hvac running through it. I placed my old snowex box off to the side of the plastic hvac. I could buy or build a larger bracket but I'm curious what others have done. I would like it to look nice and clean.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The air duct does make it difficult. I would see if you could just use the existing hoses and bolt a flat plate to it and weld an up piece of some sort


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I used Velcro the heavy duty stuff 
It wont fall off since its hard to remove it by hand 
I even used it on my Business Radio and its heavier then the spreader controller 
Before you stick to the dash need clean it with alcohol


----------



## Ray (May 29, 2000)

You have a couple of options you can look at Havis Shield or jotto for their consoles that replace the lower dash and allow you to mount equipment. You can also look at Ram mounts which are for mounting computers in your vehicle and mount using the passenger seat bolts. My last truck I used the Ram mount with a flexible mount for my spreader controls, my current truck I have a Havis Shield console.


----------

